# First Reel Mower for Beginner (Atlanta)



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I've been getting the best lawn care help on this forum and I'm going to ask for advice on buying my first reel mower.

Please put yourself in my shoes and don't take me as a hardcore lawn guy who will spend 10 hours in the yard every week and a bunch of time working on lawn equipment. I'm looking for an easy to use reel mower that can cut my 5k+ bermuda lawn and give me peace of mind without having to worry about a ton of maintenance and/or repairs. I have a couple of young kids and I cannot spend a ton of time working in the yard or garage, but I'm getting more & more into lawn care so I will put more effort there.

I'm getting my lawn leveled to get rid of some bumps and I'm looking to buy my first reel mower to mow at approx 1 inch, twice a week, and keep my lawn healthy, thick, green, beautiful and as weed-free as possible. Doesn't necessarily have to be golf course quality. I don't have any hills or steep areas but have some obstacles to maneuver around in the front yard, and some edges around flower beds and trees.

Based on my research I feel that I need to get me a homeowner's reel mower and not a greens mower as I want something light, easy to use, and I'm looking to buy new (unless I find a barely used / like-new machine). I also want a catcher so I can do my own scalping. I don't think I'll regret not getting a greens mower in the near future. I will visit Peachtree Mowers in Atlanta as I've never seen a reel mower in person and they said they'll help me make a good decision. They have pre-owned & new including TruCut, Cali Trimmer & McLane. I've been reading a lot on these forums and watched a bunch of YouTube videos.

It looks like two options will fit my needs, McLane 25" and California Trimmer 25" (both with roller & catcher) and will be close to $2k new. I cannot go higher than that. Anybody used both and would recommend one over the other, and why?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I think reelrollers has a used demo Swardman Edwin they're selling that'd be a hell of a mower and around your price range; they're in Buford. 
Even though greens mowers are more expensive at the start of their lives, their replacement parts are cheaper than those for the McLane and Tru-cut by a pretty huge margin. Example: the bed knife on that McLane is over $200 and you can get Toro bedknives from RR products for under $100. The maintenance on a commercial mower is about the same or maybe even a bit less than it is on the homeowner style mowers.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I had several "homeowner" mowers before I bought a greens mower and there is really no comparison other than both are reels. The cut quality, the ability to make adjustments, the parts availability and the lack of needing parts due to the fact the greens mowers are built to be run daily. It's really easier I think if you consider a used greens mower. The Toro Flex models allow you to remove the cutting unit and drop just that part off to be sharpened which makes it nice.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

quadmasta said:


> I think reelrollers has a used demo Swardman Edwin they're selling that'd be a hell of a mower and around your price range; they're in Buford.
> Even though greens mowers are more expensive at the start of their lives, their replacement parts are cheaper than those for the McLane and Tru-cut by a pretty huge margin. Example: the bed knife on that McLane is over $200 and you can get Toro bedknives from RR products for under $100. The maintenance on a commercial mower is about the same or maybe even a bit less than it is on the homeowner style mowers.


25" bedknife for a CalTrimmer is $69 bucks. So not always that much more expensive. Agreed, it looks like a McLane bedknife is around 200 bucks. They drastically increases a lot of their parts prices a few years ago. If he is buying new then hopefully he won't have to mess with parts for a while.

@Awar you should def go to PeachTree and check them all out as all brands operate a little bit differently. It sounds like they probably work on all of the homeowner brands so that will be great if you don't want to work on them yourself.


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

If i could start over i would have got a 26" wide greens mower. Look for a Deere 260c or 260sl, Toro GM 1600, or Jacobson equivalent. I bought a early 90's Deere 220 (22" wide) and my only regret is that the deere has too high of a blade count and is only 22" wide. I would not recommend the homeowner models and your budget is more than enough to get a really nice used unit.

Things to keep in mind, width (more is better imo), generally they are 18-26", blade count (less is better imo) unless you are cutting it like a green, less blades is better, my Deere is 11 blade and didnt start cutting as well until i dropped the cutting height under 1/2". The toro 1600 comes with i believe a 8 blade that should work really well. The only other real consideration is the head type, the newer floating heads are easier to maintain, but are probably more money.

Make sure you get one with a catcher and a transport wheels if your going to be going over any distance on concrete or asphalt.

My Deere must be at least 25 years old and runs better than most new mowers out of the box. But if you insist on getting the homeowner models, make sure you at least put a front roller on it instead of the wheels.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Awar said:


> Based on my research I feel that I need to get me a homeowner's reel mower and not a greens mower as *I want something light, easy to use, and I'm looking to buy new *(unless I find a barely used / like-new machine). I also want a catcher so I can do my own scalping. *I don't think I'll regret not getting a greens mower* in the near future. *my first reel mower to mow at approx 1 inch, twice a week** Doesn't necessarily have to be golf course quality*


Tru-Cut. Why, you ask?

Pro - it addresses everything the OP actually asked for.
Con - it doesn't meet the criteria of what others thinks he should get.

Sorry, guys, low hanging fruit. :lol: :lol: :lol: Carry on!


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

I would get in touch with @Reelrollers as well. A swardman would be a great purchase. Easily adjustable, can expand into multiple uses with different cartridges, worry free reel replacement/sharpening. and the edwin is right in your wheelhouse as far as cost goes.

It's light, easy to use, and will serve you better than a trucut or mcclane, in my opinion. If i was in your shoes, i would have the swardman at the top of my list.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Awar of the two, I would go with the CalTrimmer. Your lawn looks like it's at least mostly slope free, so you probably don't need the TruCut. I would check on the swardman if I were willing to spend that much though.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

I bought a used McLane 7 blade with catcher last summer and have been very pleased. I finished last season with a HOC around 1" and the lawn looked great. I added a roller from @reelrollers and that was a game changer. The unit is light enough to maneuver and quick enough to clean up my yard. I am nowhere near the level of most guys on here, but I don't regret my purchase at all. Now, if I could get my hands on a greens mower in the near future, I wouldn't be opposed to that either.


----------



## nickmg (Feb 12, 2018)

Facebook marketplace is your friend

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/218494099332979/

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/138368017515730/


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

My neighbor is selling a JD greens mower. We're in the Dallas/Acworth area. I've seen it and it's in great shape!

He's on here as well
@thesouthernreelmower


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

+1 on the greensmower parts availability. Grass catchers are way better on a greensmower too.

Swardman is most likely the best choice for someone who wants little to do with the traditional maintenance that comes with ALL reels.

Your local dealer may be the wildcard however. If you're looking to have them do your maintenance, then I'd go with their recommendation on what to get. Turn time will be critical, are you ok with letting the lawn go if you have to take the machine in mid-season?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

The best thing about this forum is how much input I can get from everyone's experience and all that, but that's the worst thing too as it really confuses me! :? Appreciate everybody chiming in :thumbup:


I spoke with Peachtree Mowers and I'll make a trip to be better "educated" and see what would work better for me

I also spoke with Reel Rollers in Buford (thanks @quadmasta for the lead) and they plan to upgrade their Edwin 2.0 (55cm) demo to an Edwin 2.1 with new handle, new shaft, etc. and will put a new blade on it. The ballpark is $500 below MSRP so it'll be over $2,200+tax with grooved front roller & transport casters, but sounds like a nice option. _It has their older Kawazaki engine though._ Apparently they keep a TruCut, Trimmer & McLane at their shop for comparison purposes so I'll try to visit

Thanks @EricInGA for the lead and please let me know if you have more info. Again If I go used I'm looking for something "like new" so not sure what great shape is for you but for me it'll be a year or two old


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

@Awar Peachtree Mower is about 20 minutes from Reelrollers. Unless you're up this way I'd recommend doing both of those on the same day if you can. I really wouldn't worry about the Kawasaki engine as they're built like tanks and that demo unit's probably seen less than 50 hours. The Edwin's a totally different machine from all of the others so I'd recommend you looking at it after you go to Peachtree Mower if you're still planning to go there separately. The guys at Reelrollers will spend as much time as you want talking about mowers so you may just want to go there and skip Peachtree Mower.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

quadmasta said:


> The guys at Reelrollers will spend as much time as you want talking about mowers so you may just want to go there and skip Peachtree Mower.


That's great that they will spend so much time with you but I still would go to PeachTree to get the pitch for the other brands. Always good to get all the info.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Awar said:


> Please put yourself in my shoes and don't take me as a hardcore lawn guy who will spend 10 hours in the yard every week and a bunch of time working on lawn equipment.


A way of spraying PGR (plant growth regulator) is what you really need regardless of which type of mower you buy. It is a game changer and will save a lot of mowing time. Mix it with some alternative to FEature 6-0-0 and have greener grass without the promoted growth from over fertilizing.

I personally would consider this mower. It has a Honda GX motor with a front roller. There are a million videos on youtube how to repair a Honda GX and parts are very cheap. A new carb will cost $12 off of Amazon. Most common engine problems can be solved with a new carb. (Which requires removing 2 wing nuts and three 10mm nuts)

It's in Dacula, GA. However, it would save you $1,400 over a new one. The extra $1,400 could buy you Power Rotary Scissors, Push Sprayer, and a used verticutter. Also, when you sell it, you will be able to get all your money out of it.

You can tell yourself that you are never going to buy a greens mower and never going to mow below 1.0". I told others the exact same thing. However, I now have a greens mower and would never go back.

Good luck on whatever you decide!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > Please put yourself in my shoes and don't take me as a hardcore lawn guy who will spend 10 hours in the yard every week and a bunch of time working on lawn equipment.
> ...


Hey, bite your tongue! :lol: People buying new $2000 reel mowers and then deciding it's too much effort to put forth is why we are able to buy them all day long on eBay, FB, and CL. for pennies on the dollar. :lol: :lol: :lol:

In all seriousness, the vast majority of people deciding to use reel mowers do not continue to do so, and even fewer move up to greens mowers. It seems to me the OP has thought this through and knows what he wants. I agree with those who said he would be better served buying a used home model to start off with to see if this is something he will still be enthused about after a full season of using a reel. Most people are not. But it is his money and he seems to have the ability to think for himself. I don't believe trying to justify why we use something is a valid argument when those seeking help has already clearly stated what it is they do not want. :?

Moving on, let's get to the real issue here, no pun intended. When the maple in the OP's front yard puts on a bit of growth, which reel he chooses today will no longer be an issue. :lol: Furthermore, given the space available, trimming around that tree in the here and now in addition to the other obstacles he mentioned with a greens mower is not my idea of fun. Greens mowers are good for long runs and open spaces, and yes, they are well built, and yes, parts are easier to obtain, and they make for good conversation over a beer. But the reality is, they are heavy, either all in or nothing, and not the easiest to use up close on curves and objects, all reasons the OP has addressed he doesn't want to deal with.

Let the tar and feathering begin. :fight:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What are the thoughts on an Allett vs Swardman?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mister Bill said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Awar said:
> ...


It's a message board and you are definitely entitled to your opinion. :thumbup: However, I stand by what I wrote.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Get rid of that maple! I let one go in my yard for far too long and the roots were a NIGHTMARE!! Mine put out surface roots everywhere and made it a huge PITA to mow. Also, that dang tree sucked up nutrients like crazy and eventually couldn't keep grass around it.

Finally I decided that it was time for the tree to go and removing those roots took some serious work.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm probably one of the few people here that absolutely hates using a greens mower. I thought I had to have one, now that I have one and have used enough I hate it. I liked my California Trimmer so much better. There are more reasons I hate the greens mower than things I hated about the California Trimmer. If the California Trimmers had a solid drive drum instead of tires and a small drive drum it would be the perfect mower for me. That was really my only complaint with the California trimmer, I hated the tire tracks it left instead of solid stripes.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> It's a message board and you are definitely entitled to your opinion. :thumbup: However, I stand by what I wrote.


I wasn't disagreeing with you, I was poking fun at drying up the used market by saying to buy used. You made solid points, just not was asked, in my opinion. 

The rest of my bloviating was aimed more so for those almost demanding the OP get a greens mower and how he'll regret it if he doesn't heed their warnings, yada, yada, after he explicitly said he does not want a greens mower. Passionate bunch here, in my opinion. :lol:

Kid goes to the ice cream store and asks his friend to help him decide between vanilla or chocolate. The friend says you need to get strawberry. The kid replies that he doesn't want strawberry. His friend says you will want strawberry because I think strawberry is a better choice. Everyone else in the store screams you want strawberry. I'm seeing the same patern here. :lol:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Mister Bill said:


> The rest of my bloviating was aimed more so for those almost demanding the OP get a greens mower and how he'll regret it if he doesn't heed their warnings, yada, yada, after he explicitly said he does not want a greens mower. Passionate bunch here, in my opinion. :lol:
> 
> Kid goes to the ice cream store and asks his friend to help him decide between vanilla or chocolate. The friend says you need to get strawberry. The kid replies that he doesn't want strawberry. His friend says you will want strawberry because I think strawberry is a better choice. Everyone else in the store screams you want strawberry. I'm seeing the same patern here. :lol:


This is how I ended up thinking I needed the greens mower. I made the decision I wanted a new mower and bought the 20" California Trimmer on my own without asking anyone's opinion. But constantly seeing others being told to skip the "homeowner" reels and get a greens mower made me think I may have made a bad choice and I was missing out on something. I believed it so much I even suggested to others to buy a greens mower without ever even using one.

Turns out I wasn't missing much. Changing the hoc is a pain in the @ss, If you don't like to tinker with things you will hate it every time you have to do it. Scalping this season has made me hate the HOC change process even more. The bottom of my ditch looks like crap and next to the fence and house looks like crap because it can't mow close to anything and ends up leaving too much to trim, it's too much to make look nice with a trimmer. Sure you can buy the rotary scissors but that's just more money spent on an already expensive hobby. It's heavy and awkward to use around obstacles, the California Trimmer was much easier on my back.

There is no visible difference in the way the grass looks after a cut aside from nicer, fatter, solid stripes. The solid stripes with no tire marks and not having to take anything apart to backlapp are the only things I like better about the greens mower.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> quadmasta said:
> 
> 
> > The guys at Reelrollers will spend as much time as you want talking about mowers so you may just want to go there and skip Peachtree Mower.
> ...


He said "he wanted to come to Reel Rollers", geez let him visit us! We're not the best sales people, but will drink a beer with you and talk about lawns as long as you will let us.

But to your point, i think it's great to go see Wayne at Peachtree, he's fantastic! He has been a friend and customer of our front rollers for 10+ years.

They sell Trimmer, Tru Cut, and used McLanes I believe. We only sell Swardman mowers, but we keep an Allett, Trimmer, Tru Cut, McLane, Edwin, and Electra demo's at our shop so customers can try them all! if they dont want a a Swardman, it's cool!

Talking shop and meeting someone who shares the same excitement for lawns is enough fun for me.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > quadmasta said:
> ...


Haha. Bad English on my part. I meant to say, " go to PeachTree ALSO" to get their pitch. Just think it's great to have all the info before making a decision :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Reelrollers said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > quadmasta said:
> ...


@Reelrollers I called earlier this week and spoke with Lee and I appreciate his non-salesman approach. I have been educating myself by watching video reviews and reading about the Swardmans. I'm interested in the Edwin and still plan to schedule a trip to check it out and get more information specially operation & maintenance.

With school closures and COVID-19 it may take a couple of weeks...


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I've been on the fence about getting a reel mower for about a year, more so for the better cut and not so much for mowing at .0001". As usual, the hang up is which brand? Which model? Residential or pro stuff like a GreensMaster? What's really the difference between a GM and a California Trimmer, McLane, Tru-Cut, Swardman, Allett? And is the difference in price justified or is it all hype? Is my lawn too big or too small for x reel mower?

Coincidentally, @Cory chimed in earlier on this thread and mentioned that the cut from his GM and his CalTrimmer are identical.

Having typed all that, does the difference simply come down to parts availability?...because that is important.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@JayGo If you want to mow lower than 1/2" or want to be super precise with the HOC then you need a greens mower. To my eye there is zero difference in cut between a sharp greens mower at 5/8" and a sharp homeowner reel at 5/8".

Supposedly a greens mower is more reliable than a homeowner reel. My California Trimmer was new when I bought it and never gave me a problem in the time I owned it. I've had a ton of problems with my greensmower but it is pretty old and been used a lot so that has a lot to do with it.

If it weren't for my ditch I would like the greens mower a lot more than I do. I've been using in my backyard to scalp and a mow today, it's great back there but it's a wide open space, no obstacles at all. I haven't used the swardsman or Allett mowers but I think they are the best middle ground between them all.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks for the insights, @Cory.

I'm not looking to get all crazy. Essentially, I'd like to be able to scalp at .5" and maybe maintain at .75"-ish. Just as last year, I'm still mowing at the lowest my Honda can go which is 1 & 1/8", and the lawn has responded very well throughout. But I'd really like to lose the vacuuming action of the rotary. Even though my lawn filled in nicely after last year's leveling, there are still a few spots where my blades take a beating from the sand, so I'm constantly having to sharpen my blades. Pain in the ***.

I seem to be more comfortable with the idea of buying new because of warranty and peace of mind in knowing that I'd be starting with a working machine, but that also means I'm limited to the "entry level"/homeowner models. I'm just not savvy enough to sift through all of the available used greens mowers, and that's a pisser for me because I know there most definitely is a used higher-end reel mower I'd be happy with.


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

I own a Trucut, California trimmer and a Swardman. Hands down the Swardman. Super light weight, all metal, precision cutting, front and back roller, and the ability to interchange heads is insane. Scarifier, verticutter, sweeper, they're awesome. Since you're in Atlanta (like me) go up to Duluth/ Suwanee and First see Peachtree mower. They have TC and CT in stock. They also have their own version of the CT called the legacy. Wayne is a great guy. After that, take a 20 min drive north to see my buddies at Reel Rollers- Lee and Andrew. Regardless of what you buy, you want to know these guys since they own the patent on the front roller bars. They are the only US distributors of Swardman. They're just insanely cool mowers. If you buy one, you can join my Facebook group Swardman Fans.

Good luck!


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

JayGo said:


> I've been on the fence about getting a reel mower for about a year, more so for the better cut and not so much for mowing at .0001". As usual, the hang up is which brand? Which model? Residential or pro stuff like a GreensMaster? What's really the difference between a GM and a California Trimmer, McLane, Tru-Cut, Swardman, Allett? And is the difference in price justified or is it all hype? Is my lawn too big or too small for x reel mower?
> 
> Coincidentally, @Cory chimed in earlier on this thread and mentioned that the cut from his GM and his CalTrimmer are identical.
> 
> Having typed all that, does the difference simply come down to parts availability?...because that is important.


Apologies I thought you were in Atlanta. I see your in Texas. One great thing about the Swardman is for sharpening, you take out your cartridge and mail it off (if you don't have anyone that can sharpen it locally). That's a huge feature and allows those who can reel cut due to no one around to sharpen, the ability to now do so.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Cory said:


> I'm probably one of the few people here that absolutely hates using a greens mower. I thought I had to have one, now that I have one and have used enough I hate it. I liked my California Trimmer so much better. There are more reasons I hate the greens mower than things I hated about the California Trimmer. If the California Trimmers had a solid drive drum instead of tires and a small drive drum it would be the perfect mower for me. That was really my only complaint with the California trimmer, I hated the tire tracks it left instead of solid stripes.


I agree with you totally. I have had a California trimmer for almost 20 years... never had a single problem. Then I decided to buy a used JD 220B.
It was cool at first just because it was different and then I quickly had buyers remorse. Pain to move and park, almost broke the corner of my house off when I hit the transport axle on it the first time, and pain in the but to adjust the height compared with my trimmer. Anyway, I sold it and went back to my trusty ol trimmer. I agree, it would be the perfect mower if there were a way to have a solid drum on the back. I love your yard btw.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Millennial Mower, thanks for the tip on Reel Rollers. I keep seeing their name come up, so I'll definitely check them out if I can ever find that elusive "perfect" mower for my situation.
I wish they were closer to me so I could visit them.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@LBK_419 Thanks! I'll probably be going back to a California Trimmer at some point too. I can't justify the cost of Allett and Swardman mowers, for around $1k brand new you can't beat the 20" California Trimmer IMO.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Cory Just curious as to what allows the Greens mowers to go lower "without" hitting the dirt like the California Trimmer does.

For example I can't cutter any lower than the 2nd lowest notch on my California Trimmer without hitting dirt.

According to California Trimmer height guide that would be somewhere less than a .5 HOC.

So how do greens mowers go down less than this and NOT hit dirt or bottom out on the lawn?

Just trying to learn the differnce?

Thanks


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Cory Just curious as to what allows the Greens mowers to go lower "without" hitting the dirt like the California Trimmer does.

For example I can't cutter any lower than the 2nd lowest notch on my California Trimmer without hitting dirt.

According to California Trimmer height guide that would be somewhere less than a .5 HOC.

So how do greens mowers go down less than this and NOT hit dirt or bottom out on the lawn?

Just trying to learn the difference?

Thanks


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@ENC_Lawn mainly because of the thickness of the bedknife. The bedknife on a greens mower is a fraction of the thickness compared to the one on a California trimmer. You can measure the hight of cut on your trimmer the exact same way you have to do it on a GM. Here's a photo of the old bedknife that was on my GM when I got it, a picture of the new on I put on it last year, and how I measure the HOC (the mower is currently set at .50")


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Cory

Gotcha...thanks for the info!


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

I got a Swardman Edwin 2.1 during the moving sale last year. I've only been able to use it a few times since the lawn was dormant when I got it, but it has been fun using it since the lawn is coming back now. And man this thing just looks cool as hell. The price is a little hard to swallow at first, but it's worth it. I plan to get more attachments for it this year. The Electra is appealing, but I don't mind doing some maintenance on the gas engine and figured it would be easy enough to replace in the future if it ever needed it. It's also really quiet. I also liked the fact that you can send the reel off for sharpening, plus the attachments make it an all in one machine instead of buying different equipment.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Saints said:


> I got a Swardman Edwin 2.1 during the moving sale last year. I've only been able to use it a few times since the lawn was dormant when I got it, but it has been fun using it since the lawn is coming back now. And man this thing just looks cool as hell. The price is a little hard to swallow at first, but it's worth it. I plan to get more attachments for it this year. The Electra is appealing, but I don't mind doing some maintenance on the gas engine and figured it would be easy enough to replace in the future if it ever needed it. It's also really quiet. I also liked the fact that you can send the reel off for sharpening, plus the attachments make it an all in one machine instead of buying different equipment.


Yes if I stick with Reel mowing...a Swardsman will be in my future!


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

JayGo said:


> @Millennial Mower, thanks for the tip on Reel Rollers. I keep seeing their name come up, so I'll definitely check them out if I can ever find that elusive "perfect" mower for my situation.
> I wish they were closer to me so I could visit them.


I would call and talk to Lee about any contacts he has in TX. I know there is a Youtuber out there that has a Swardman and knows the guys. You could probably line up a meet up and see what they're all about. With the cartridge design, you can mail it off and get it sharpened! They are super affordable with their rates too. I cant say enough good thing about Reel Rollers and Swardman.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Millennial Mower said:


> I own a Trucut, California trimmer and a Swardman. Hands down the Swardman. Super light weight, all metal, precision cutting, front and back roller, and the ability to interchange heads is insane. Scarifier, verticutter, sweeper, they're awesome. Since you're in Atlanta (like me) go up to Duluth/ Suwanee and First see Peachtree mower. They have TC and CT in stock. They also have their own version of the CT called the legacy. Wayne is a great guy. After that, take a 20 min drive north to see my buddies at Reel Rollers- Lee and Andrew. Regardless of what you buy, you want to know these guys since they own the patent on the front roller bars. They are the only US distributors of Swardman. They're just insanely cool mowers. If you buy one, you can join my Facebook group Swardman Fans.
> 
> Good luck!





Saints said:


> I got a Swardman Edwin 2.1 during the moving sale last year. I've only been able to use it a few times since the lawn was dormant when I got it, but it has been fun using it since the lawn is coming back now. And man this thing just looks cool as hell. The price is a little hard to swallow at first, but it's worth it. I plan to get more attachments for it this year. The Electra is appealing, but I don't mind doing some maintenance on the gas engine and figured it would be easy enough to replace in the future if it ever needed it. It's also really quiet. I also liked the fact that you can send the reel off for sharpening, plus the attachments make it an all in one machine instead of buying different equipment.


Appreciate the input @Millennial Mower & @Saints! Still looking into a Swardman and plan to make the trip to reel rollers.

Also thanks @Cory for confirming my thoughts that I should rule out the greens mower option. It's a great option for many but I'm not one of them!


----------



## AcworthOkie (Feb 23, 2020)

Curious on how much elevation change a reel mower can handle? Which brand is the best for elevation changes/slopes?


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

AcworthOkie said:


> Curious on how much elevation change a reel mower can handle? Which brand is the best for elevation changes/slopes?


I would recommend a California Trimmer Because of the rubber rear roller drive.


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

AcworthOkie said:


> Curious on how much elevation change a reel mower can handle? Which brand is the best for elevation changes/slopes?


The lower the turf, the easier I've found slopes to be. 
I had some issues with my Toro Flex 21 until I got below .5" but as you can see, I have a small hill I climb towards my garage.

If I can do this with a smooth aluminum drum propelling me. There's nothing a reel with tires won't do. (Mine are for transport only)

I wanted the Toro specifically for the drum. I didn't want tire tracks.


----------



## AcworthOkie (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks Eric! Houses/yards very similar. If I pull the trigger will be on one with the drum/roller. Thanks also to "enc" for the reply...


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

AcworthOkie said:


> Curious on how much elevation change a reel mower can handle? Which brand is the best for elevation changes/slopes?


Best hill climbing reel mower IMO is the Tru Cut. The largest dealer of Trimmer mowers in the US is PTree mowers and one of the first questions they ask is, "do you have big slopes in your yard?". If you do, they will immediately tell you the Tru Cut is the best reel mower option.

If you don't have slopes, they then recommend the Trimmer. They have been selling both Tru cut and trimmer mowers for over 20 years. Lawn slopes/ hills is what they use as the big differentiator on which mower is best for customers.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

Dont be a hater just my opinion

Ask yourself a couple of questions what is your budget every year and how near are you to a dealer/service shop. 
If you have access to a service shop great, no problem.

Personally I would not buy a greensmower it has only one use to mow the yard. 
I would go with allett or swardman as they have the homeowner in mind. The yard rake before mowing is a must. Reels don't like sticks, rocks or nuts. Also the option of battery power depending on yard size is awesome. Swardman will sharpen your reel, mail the reel in and reel rollers will sharpen it. They mail it back. you can backlap both and the HOC is adjustable on both.
allett just added a year or two ago the honda engine.

I know the swardman and allett are ok in quality and it may take time in parts but look for the parts that may fail and order a second.

Greensmowers or just mowing....
Tru-cut you will loose the HOC bolt in year one due to vibration and you have to check it all the time, its like pre flight check. 
adjusting the reel is a pain in the A**. Also they grease hogs and chain lube hogs.

John deer, it just cuts. its a beast but if it fails its complex
toro it just cuts, if it fails its complex


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

NClawnnut78 said:


> I would go with allett or swardman as they have the homeowner in mind. The yard rake before mowing is a must. Reels don't like sticks, rocks or nuts.


This is something to consider also. I do not have any attachments for the Swardman yet and I have to always run the lawn with my Cub Cadet lawn tractor first to "clean" it of any leaves etc as a reel/greens mower will not pick up anything while mowing. Still, the cut quality is night and day and like I said, it is fun to use.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Reelrollers said:


> AcworthOkie said:
> 
> 
> > Curious on how much elevation change a reel mower can handle? Which brand is the best for elevation changes/slopes?
> ...


@Reelrollers That's also the input I got from Peachtree Mowers when I called them a few weeks ago.
On another note, I've been in touch with Lee and waiting for a call back about the to-be-upgraded Edwin demo mower. Seems like it can be a good option for me but I'm worried with the shelter-in-place situation in GA I may be running out of time to get my hands on that one quickly.



NClawnnut78 said:


> Dont be a hater just my opinion
> 
> Ask yourself a couple of questions what is your budget every year and how near are you to a dealer/service shop.
> If you have access to a service shop great, no problem.
> ...


@NClawnnut78 How am I being a "hater"? I don't see any hate from me or others in this thread.
But you make some good points and I appreciate your input. My preference is a Swardman because Reelrollers is a local dealer but I also like the Allett as a machine. If I'm not able to get me a Swardman I may go for a Trimmer.



Saints said:


> NClawnnut78 said:
> 
> 
> > I would go with allett or swardman as they have the homeowner in mind. The yard rake before mowing is a must. Reels don't like sticks, rocks or nuts.
> ...


@NClawnnut78 & @Saints I can always go over the yard with my rotary mower before reel mowing, but I was thinking I can use my blower and blow away sticks and leaves instead.


----------



## AcworthOkie (Feb 23, 2020)

Reelrollers said:


> AcworthOkie said:
> 
> 
> > Curious on how much elevation change a reel mower can handle? Which brand is the best for elevation changes/slopes?
> ...


Thanks for the input/advice!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Awar

Fyi, reelrollers is Lee from swardman.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Awar
> 
> Fyi, reelrollers is Lee from swardman.


Oh okay thanks @g-man

@Reelrollers I'm waiting for your call, Lee! :mrgreen:


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Mister Bill said:


> Moving on, let's get to the real issue here, no pun intended. When the *maple* in the OP's front yard puts on a bit of growth, which reel he chooses today will no longer be an issue. :lol: Furthermore, given the space available, trimming around that tree in the here and now in addition to the other obstacles he mentioned with a greens mower is not my idea of fun. Greens mowers are good for long runs and open spaces, and yes, they are well built, and yes, parts are easier to obtain, and they make for good conversation over a beer. But the reality is, they are heavy, either all in or nothing, and not the easiest to use up close on curves and objects, all reasons the OP has addressed he doesn't want to deal with.
> 
> Let the tar and feathering begin. :fight:





Gilley11 said:


> Get rid of that *maple*! I let one go in my yard for far too long and the roots were a NIGHTMARE!! Mine put out surface roots everywhere and made it a huge PITA to mow. Also, that dang tree sucked up nutrients like crazy and eventually couldn't keep grass around it.
> 
> Finally I decided that it was time for the tree to go and removing those roots took some serious work.


I've been thinking for a couple of years about removing the two maples in my front yard and replacing them with something smaller, but never took action.

Then @Mister Bill & @Gilley11 made me think of totally removing the maple you see in this pic (thanks!). Today I received HOA approval to remove it and replace with bermuda grass! I'm going ahead with this plan next week. I'm not removing the other maple as it's not as critical in my opinion. It's at an area closer to my neighbor, and that area has utility manholes & above ground boxes, and it does not put shade on my lawn.

Leveling is still planned for next week but still no reel mower for me yet. @Reelrollers, Lee, I called today and left you a voicemail. I'm still considering the demo Edwin so let me know the status as I'd like to work with you before thinking of moving on to other options!


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Update: placed an order for a new SWARDMAN EDWIN 2.1 55cm (~22inch).

Great input received in this thread and I know many homeowners ask the same question but we all have different preferences & expectations & lawns... Based on my preferences & lawn there's no way on earth I would've picked a greens mower, but that could be what works best for others! The Swardman just felt like the best option in terms of being user-friendly, maneuverable, easy height adjustment, interchangeable cartridges, front & rear rollers, etc... It's a lot of money that I was not planning to spend but decided to pull the trigger last night.

In the meantime I'll just keep watching my lawn recover from the leveling job and maybe may once or twice with my rotary before the Swardman arrives :mrgreen:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Strong start &#128170; ....dumb starter tree gone, reel ordered


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Update: Picked up my Edwin 2.1 55 today and can't wait to start mowing after my yard recovers from sand leveling!



Millennial Mower said:


> If you buy one, you can join my Facebook group Swardman Fans.


@Millennial Mower I just requested to join the Swardman Fans facebook group (my facebook last name is "Aw")


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Congrats that is certainly a hell of a machine. I was planning on pulling the trigger on an Electra this year but with the Covid deal shutting down my business for months i will likely hold off til next year. I have a Jacobsen Greensking that I bought used off facebook marketplace for pretty fair price. Have been using it for 2 years pretty consistently with absolutely 0 problems and the only maintenance being oil and sharpening done by reel works. Got super lucky and it cuts damn good. However it is fairly bulky at 26" wide and harder to maneuver then I'd like in my small yard hence the upcoming Electra.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

@JayGo I live in Georgetown (Teravista) and my yard is about 6,000 sqft. I love my Swardman. I probably could have gotten away with a Edwin 45, but was fortunate to find a very slightly used 55.Edwin 2.0.

This post reminds me of the same thing I had to figure out between all the different brands, super time consuming, so many options...lol There were a few times I almost jumped in my truck and visited the local Trucut dealer to buy a new machine, just so I wouldn't have to do more research on a new mower. There is also not a lot of used reel mowers on the market in the Austin area.

Here's a couple of reasons why I choose my Swardman.

1, I found it at a good price (around 2K with both smooth and grooved rollers)This mower was only used twice when I got it.
2 I wanted something that is easy to maneuver, Its really easy to get around my stone planter boxes around the yard.
3 smooth drum roller, I really wanted that striping on my lawn and that probably kept me from buying the other mowers. 
4 Ease of use, almost any small engine repair shop can work on the Briggs and Stratton engine. 
5, East to adjust HOC, takes just a few minutes if that? I'm mowing at 3/4 and can probably go a lot lower. Just haven't yet.
6 Interchangeable cartridges, this is going to save me huge money ! (Well, at least that's what I told my wife to get it) 
7 Resale value, I figured that if I bought this mower and somehow got tired of reel mowing, I shouldn't take too much of a hit when and if I sell it later, if I decide to do so? I took that into consideration when I was shopping for both used and new reel mowers. The reason I did not buy a greens mower is because of the pain it might be to move it around my lawn, and also the clearance on each side. (I hate using my string trimmer)lol

If your ever in my area, your more then welcome to come by and check out my Swardman. Hell, I'll even let you cut my lawn if you want? LOL just kidding....But, PM me if want to come check it out.

That's my two cents. Lots of good people on this forum to help you decide and give you insight.

Cheers


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Hapa512, very cool of you to offer up a trial run. Since my post, I've bought an Allett reel mower, so I'm going through the initial frustrations of learning a new machine and mowing patterns but loving the cut. 👍🏽
I'm down in the Forest Creek area around Dell Diamond. Just met a fellow TLF member that lives about 5 minutes from me. Great community we have here.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

I realized that you had that on your profile after I posted my reply. LOL

Awesome that you got a reel mower. I know exactly what you mean, learning how it turns etc....lol Same here, I love the cut of the Swardman vs the rotary. Even thought I've leveled my lawn with sand twice in the last 9 months, I realize that I will probably have to level it out even more now that I have been mowing with the Swardsman. Its more of a preference for me. I could get away with keeping it the way it is, but I want it more level....LOL

I know exactly where you live, I was just passing through that area a few days ago.

Def a great community here for sure. Lots of good knowledgeable people that can give some valuable info.

Have fun with you new toy.


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Man, I need to just stop cutting grass all together and let my lawn go like the rest of my neighbors. I screwed up and clicked on this topic...and got the itch for a powered reel mower. @Reelrollers looks to be about 2hrs drive for me, I live in the Middle-Ga area. Just commented on another mbr here that recently put in an order for the Edwin 45 (back ordered)...just not sure if my yard is even worthy of such a costly machine...but, would love to take it for a test drive.


----------

